# cars



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok theres a few whats your favorite this or that threads great way to get to know each other! ok so i have one if you could have ANY car you wanted for free which one would you want?

i personally would LOVE to have an old school american muscle and soup it up!! but hey i'll just keep dreamen


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

1967 Chevy Nova II Super Sport, with everything that David Wooderson (Matthew McConaughey) says in Dazed and Confused, hahahaha.


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Shew. Awful topic in my opinion, haha. Aside from my dogs, cars consume my life.

I've got two 4-wheeled babies. The first being my '95 Mustang GT. It's ran a best of [email protected] on a 2.12 sixty. Only mods being mufflers, midpipe, underdrive pullies, 3.73s and a 150 dry shot. She's coming apart soon to make way for a B&G Custom turbo kit. Hello positive pressure! :thumbsup:










The second is a '66 Chevy Biscayne that my father and I bought a few years ago with intentions of it being a father-son project. That didn't last long. Nothing has changed on the car in about a year and a half now due to him always being so busy.










Suppose I got a little off topic, but I'd basically keep the cars I have now, and just do the things I want to do to them.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

0 TO 60 IN UNDER 4 SECS. 2009 Dodge Viper









I would settle for this one to...lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

A car that runs on water!!! No gasoline needed. That's my dream car.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

4 wheels? psh...


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

but if i had to have a dream car..


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

forgot i would need somthin to move the dogs around in..


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

intensive said:


> but if i had to have a dream car..


MKIV Supra's are absolutely phenomenal cars to drive. My close friend Brad owns a '94 twin turbo 6spd Supra. I've driven it many a times and I must say I've never driven anything comparable. Gobs of power, excellent ride quality, very responsive steering, everything. If the price tags weren't so steep I'd have one


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ive had them, just never finished them.

72 Chevelle
72 Nova



















OH and one that did get finished. It took 5 years, belongs to Jess's Grandfather which was completely rebuilt from the frame up. 1940 Ford


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

They don't make'em like this anymore...


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

my father has the Dodge Viper...


Me, I drive a white 1998 Toyota Supra I always wanted that car even when I was little but I finally got it! It has a lot done to it I couldn't even list everything done to it! My uncle owns a shop near Allentown P.A. so he helps me out with the bodykits systems and preformance work.


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

i can haul my dogs and hual a$$
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/first-pass-at-lapeer-1202_107491.htm

well almost anyways it does run and did go down the road last year but i had to do some much needed body work. and money is a little tight now since i am back in school


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> A car that runs on water!!! No gasoline needed. That's my dream car.


dont want to be a stick in the mud but it will never happen. oil companies will buy off the people that get these things almost rolling. running on water can be done but.....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to have a 1957 chevy. I love like the one you picked Eric but I would like the teal coloured one with white on the fin. If I couldn't have that I would like to have another 1965 Custom 880 Dodge. That was my first car I LOVED it. Had a 440 under the hood and when you put the pedel to the metal it was smoooth ridin'


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I want a Saturn Sky right this very moment but I would take a old school corvette or camero anyday!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Ive had them, just never finished them.
> 
> 72 Chevelle
> 72 Nova
> ...


Alright now I know who stoled my coupe out of my yard....lol!!!!
Can I please have it back...lol!!!!

Nice looking car... I love a coupe!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

WAIT, STOP.....screw the viper and shelby....I have finally found my dream car....stylin and profilin............LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Heck ya! Those things get somthin like 300 miles a gallon..lol


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

give me any of the old muscle cars (nova or chevelle) 1962 to 1972. but my car would be 1963 split window corvette. i saw one for sale and it was only $70,000, so i guess i'm never getting that!!!! my first car was a 1971 chevelle SS, it was blue with white racing stripes, it was awesome!!!


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> WAIT, STOP.....screw the viper and shelby....I have finally found my dream car....stylin and profilin............LOL


HA! the hospital auctioned a bright green one off a few months back..


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

If it is for free then I will take this one...


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

remember this classic? LMAO, right now with gas at $4.45 a gal id take this one









MY SECOND CAR(WHEN GAS GOES DOWN)HAHAHAHA! IS THIS ONE


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Dream Cars?...
My uncle has a couple Impala SS', I grew up dreaming of one day owning my own.








Ahh, the Yenko. For those days the wife is holding out








There is so much desert around, gotta have something for the off road,make it a DuraMax









If you haven't figured it out, I'm a Chevy Boy through and through.
My current vehicles: Chevy Cobalt








And the Chevy Colorado








For some reason we also have a 91 Honda Civic, it runs just fine but it just sits there collecting dust!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> WAIT, STOP.....screw the viper and shelby....I have finally found my dream car....stylin and profilin............LOL


We have a few of these around town. I would hate to se what would happen to you if your were in a crash or hit a deer. I think you would be toast. Sure it gets great gas milage but I would perfer a little metal between me and everything else.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I just got back from a car show and thought I would share a few pics I took..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like tham all! I can't wait for our car show. Should be coming up in July YAY!!!


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

befor and after


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry that my babe she a 1990 mustand GT and i have a 93 lx 4 sale


----------

